# Print pdf for personal use?



## joela (Feb 16, 2008)

Over at Malhavoc Press, writer Monte Cook pointed out that his pdfs have a clause allowing purchasers to make print copies as long as its for personal use. Is there a similar clause for the WotBS pdfs? I'm now debating purchasing such pdfs, then bring them over to the local Staples or OfficeMax to make booklets when I run the modules. (I don't use laptops at any of my games.) 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Feb 16, 2008)

I would suggest the Print on Demand from Lulu publishing... higher quality and much cheaper. I tried the Kinko's deal for the first couple adventures, and even printed one at 



Spoiler



work


 

I also suggest the Gamer Printshop for getting the battle maps printed out... its pretty cool to unroll some of the massive battlemaps out on the table. {see Sig for link}

I get both the subscription pdf and the hard copy from Lulu, makes it easier to plan. The pdf's let me print off the stat blocks or handout pages.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 17, 2008)

As PS says, above, I'm pretty sure it works out cheaper - and looks better - if you go for the paperback version rather than buying the pdf then taking it to Kinkos.


----------



## joela (Feb 18, 2008)

*pdf & kinkos versus lulu*



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> As PS says, above, I'm pretty sure it works out cheaper - and looks better - if you go for the paperback version rather than buying the pdf then taking it to Kinkos.




thanks!


----------

